# anxiety and ibs



## player11 (May 26, 2011)

I go to a unsafe high school alot of bully and bomb threats that go on there i have been home tutor 2 times my anxiey and ibs is making feel like iam alone. iam look to transfer schools i hope they let me


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I hope so too honey! Keep us posted!


----------



## rvfu31 (Dec 5, 2011)

i cant inform u just how much it will help to listen to that others possess anxiety dependent ibs! i have usually known it was mainly in my head, however everyone asserted was not feasible. My personal irritable bowel syndrome began right after i graduated high school when I started taking birth control pills along with a very psychologically damaging relationship. I started possess Deb as well as pain every night. I would stay up all night long pacing, watching television and waking my mother and father in a stress letting them know i had been heading throw up, however by no means do. My personal mother decided i had been having IBS with a panic attack. It was awful. This reached the point where i had been frightened to depart the home or perhaps be on your own.I finally bit the actual bullet, stopped taking the tablets as well as moved abroad in order to Charleston, SC for college. I had been super happy there and in virtually no time smooth the IBS as well as anxiety disappeared completely within my entire 3 year remain there. Soon after We relocated back home, I started using the tablets once again with regard to polyscystic ovaries and all sorts of the signs and symptoms started once again other than this time it was worse. I could not leave the house and developed a paralyzing fear of sickness. This time around after i stopped the actual tablets, the irritable bowel syndrome as well as anxiousness never went away totally. For a few short years the actual signs and symptoms went away after i had been activley involved with a chapel which made me super pleased. Regrettably, I had to leave that church as well as ever since the actual anxiousness and irritable bowel syndrome return from time to time. I can range from IBS-C sometimes in order to IBS-D, sometimes I will go usually in the AM and then get cramping and poop at night or later on although not complete out D. I'm pertrified of vomiting once the cramping begins as well as really feel so on your own. My parents don't really comprehend, although they try. I use levbid for discomfort which will help some but not usually totally. We too fear departing the house on and on locations, but am sometimes just as scared at home. An electric heating mat helps a few, but it oftne won't remain warm of sufficient length.We currrently possess a lot of tension in my existence. My father includes a fatal lung illness as well as my mother has a damaged foot. I am in an exceedingly challenging relationship as well. I have no siblings, truly close friends I'm able to depend on or husband. A doctor really wants to put me personally upon Lexapro however i 'm petrieid of nausea side effects and putting on weight. I just lost 20pds and don't wish to gain them back. the doctor additionally provided vailum, but am scared of side effects there too as well as becoming bumped out and having one of my mother and father require me.I hate this particular "disease" this controls you even whenever you are not ill. I wish i could pay for hypnotherapy, but cannot b/c i am not trying to be at home and help take care of my parents. I'm so exhausted. Any guidance anyone?


----------

